# Horse sh*t



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Having nearly been involved in a near fatal accident today, I felt in the need for a rant about horse shit all over the road.
I was driving on a B road in my van today, as i was coming round a bend, a biker was sliding towards my van head first. How the bloody hell I missed him I will never know, but luckily I did.
Stopped to make sure he was ok, luckily all was ok, apart from a few scrapes, knackered leathers and a bike written off in the ditch. 
He had been coming round a long sweeping bend about 40, when he was presented with a humongous pile of horse shit all over the road, and I mean all over. Both sides. Poor bugger had nowhere to go apart from through it. Needless to say he lost his front end and down he went. Luckily it's just coming out of a 30 limit, so neither of us were speeding, which basically saved his life.
After calling the police, who were on the scene in minutes, made sure the bloke was ok, made my statement and left the professionals to it, and carried on with my deliveries.
What gets me, is that when I walk my dog, and he has a crap, I have to pick it up by law. No problem whatsoever, but why do the bloody horse brigade get away with laying crap all over the road?
That poor bloke nearly lost his life and wrote his bike off, all down to no fault of his own.
Rant over


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

that is a fair rant steve tbh m8, they pay nothing to use OUR roads and yet as you say leave crap on them and also expect us to slow to a snails pace so as not to scare the walking burger :lol:


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

TT Boycie said:


> Having nearly been involved in a near fatal accident today, I felt in the need for a rant about horse shit all over the road.
> I was driving on a B road in my van today, as i was coming round a bend, a biker sliding towards my van head first. How the bloody hell I missed him I will never know, but luckily I did.
> Stopped to make sure he was ok, luckily all was ok, apart from a few scrapes, knackered leathers and a bike written off in the ditch.
> He had been coming round a long sweeping bend about 40, when he was presented with a humongous pile of horse shit all over the road, and I mean all over. Both sides. Poor bugger had nowhere to go apart from through it. Needless to say he lost his front end and down he went. Luckily it's just coming out of a 30 limit, so neither of us were speeding, which basically saved his life.
> ...


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I ended up off the road up a bank with a bent steering rack following a disagreement with some cow shit a few years back.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

A good few years back now I badly bent an RS 2000 MK2 because of very wet cow poo over the road. :evil:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Cow is definitely more slippery than horse!! :lol:


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

It's not so much horse sh*t that frustrates me more mud on the road caused by farmers.  When it's a wet day you may as well be driving on ice


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Mate, 12 years ago my wife and one of my kids were lucky not to be killed by a run away horse, that the owner had only bought the day before and was riding saddle less when she fell off, the horse bolted, run straight out of a side road into the path of my wifes car and landing across the bonnet and roof.

Both my wife and son were hospitalised, and the stinking whore that fell off the horse suddenly claimed poverty even though living in a mansion and sold the bloody thing to pay the vets bills.

The car had a 6K repair bill and I had increased premiums for several years.

The police were their usual useless selves, deciding that it was just an accident and the car was insured so what's the problem.

These fecking things don't even have to be insured for any 3rd party liability, its a scandal.


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> It's not so much horse sh*t that frustrates me more mud on the road caused by farmers.  When it's a wet day you may as well be driving on ice


+1, do they get prosecuted. Cleaning up oil spills on metalled roads are charged to the offender if evidence
is sufficient to pinpoint the culprit accidental of not, cannot say I ever heard of farming offenders generally
being pursued for same. :?:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I don't mean to get off topic but I will for a bit and then I'll shut up. I live in the country and so I know I have to put up with crap roads and all the other things that go with living in the country. BUT... I hate the bloody farmers. They are a world and law unto themselves. The equipment they tow behind their sodding tractors these days are huge and normally don't have any form of lighting, number plates - maybe one on a bit old board written with chalk, plus if they are coming towards you they expect you to go on the verge. Now what do you think would happen if you or I went on the road with a brake light out or no number plates on ? :twisted:

I love where I live and I wouldn't swap it for anything but it really friggin annoys me that these sold called hard up farmers can't be bothered to abide by the law and buy a bulb or number plate.

Right, back on topic - sorry Boycie 

Graham


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> I don't mean to get off topic but I will for a bit and then I'll shut up. I live in the country and so I know I have to put up with crap roads and all the other things that go with living in the country. BUT... I hate the bloody farmers. They are a world and law unto themselves. The equipment they tow behind their sodding tractors these days are huge and normally don't have any form of lighting, number plates - maybe one on a bit old board written with chalk, plus if they are coming towards you they expect you to go on the verge. Now what do you think would happen if you or I went on the road with a brake light out or no number plates on ? :twisted:
> 
> I love where I live and I wouldn't swap it for anything but it really friggin annoys me that these sold called hard up farmers can't be bothered to abide by the law and buy a bulb or number plate.
> 
> ...


Completely agree bloody farmers, they leave stones and mud on the road and could not care a dam, also these huge modern Tractors the size of a house they seem to be flat out all time, could they stop in an emergency. The drivers often seem like children.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

newt said:


> The drivers often seem like children.


The minimum age to get a licence to drive a tractor on public roads is 16.


----------

